# Addicted to white



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

A box of goodies arrived for my darling wife yesterday. It was packed in white tissue paper..... something that Truman LOVES. Anytime he's around something white (white towels, bath rugs, paper, etc.) he flops all over for it.













Gonna throw in an obligatory Baron photo, too. 










Maybe two. (this is a cat forum, right?)


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Adorable! Imagine how much fun something white and crunchy would be to lie on.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, October. 

You seem to be the only one around here who doesn't avoid my cats like the plague! I'm not sure why they are so unpopular. Maybe it's ME!!! lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol!! Drama alert!


----------



## BrnTabbyLvr (Sep 22, 2012)

Cute!!! I like your kitties!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Lol!! Drama alert!


Not my intent.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww gorgeous! My cat Tugs really likes white tissue paper too... but then again he likes any color of tissue paper, really...


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

They are very handsome boys. My cats also like tissue paper but I don't think color matters. They also love when a big sheet of brown paper is used as a packing material. It's very interesting that Truman only loves white.


----------



## Purple Sage (Sep 24, 2012)

Very beautiful cats. What breed are they? Their hair looks too long to be Siamese?


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm gonna guess they're Birmans 

I think... maybe Truman thinks he's camouflaged when he's around white things? ;} My gray cat does the same thing with gray things. Do cats KNOW what color they are? >_>


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Think they're ragdolls .. ? In any case, they're beautiful. I love pointed cats and have been wanting another (have had Siamese cats for years before Sienna), but after having my persian (who doesn't appreciate being brushed so leaves lots of hair EVERYWHERE), I'm not sure I'll have another long-haired cat ... .erm .. maybe.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

They are raggies. Brothers 1.5 years apart.

Photo from the spring.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, stunning picture.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

They're adorable.

I can't post pictures for some reason.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I was just thinking you don't post enough pictures of your cats. They're beautiful.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you very much. I absolutely adore and am very proud of them, along with our other two (Alice and Oscar) as well.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## drag0nfly (Jun 13, 2012)

such FLUFFY kitties  maybe it's just me, but whenever I see ragdolls I just get the urge to rub my face in their fur haha.. I'm sure my Truffles doesn't appreciate that (he's a ragdoll too)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> They are raggies. Brothers 1.5 years apart.
> 
> Photo from the spring.


I swear, Truman and Baron have stolen my heart. Please, post more pictures of your handsome boys. And definitely post more pictures of Oscar and Alice, too. (I hope I got their names right.)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The word that popped into my head was stunning! I love the photos of your kitties. Ive always wanted a white cat and love Seal Point Siamese.. your kitties are the best of both worlds! As far as I'm concerned you can post enough photos of these beauties!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you very much for the kind words.

I wish I could put the emotion I have for my 5 kids (Kaya, too) into words. My wife and I are so very much in love with them. I'm glad to have a place like this where I can share some of the joy they bring us, where others understand.

As winter nears, we will be inside taking a million photos of them, and I'll bring them here first.


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> They are raggies. Brothers 1.5 years apart.
> 
> Photo from the spring.



The smaller of the two looks like he's got fur like a lamb! So stinking cute! Sorry for not knowing which name matches which :fust


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Baron is the small guy, Truman is the larger one........ for now. Baron will likely out weigh Truman in a years time.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Very lovely! I met my first raggie last week and I just can't get over how soft the fur is! I've volunteered to catsit anytime so I can play with him and pet that velvety smooth fur lol


----------



## kittyhawk (Oct 8, 2012)

The cat were adopting tomorrow is a rag doll and so super soft! I can't wait to bring her home and cuddle. I hope she'll sleep in bed with us, which as long as she and the boys get along, I don't doubt she will 

I wish my husband was as into our kitties as you are! He's very much a dog person, so he usually sticks to our pup like glue while I'm much more of a cat lady.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

